# Extremely skinny...



## ks177 (Jul 28, 2008)

One of my frogs is extremely skinny... I have seen him eat, but I don't know if it's his usual amount or not. His head is the widest part of his body, and looks very gaunt... HELP!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what hav eyou been feeding? have you tried feeding him termites or fly larva, flour beetles larvae or wax worms? these are all high in fat and can help him put on some weight.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

in addition to what julio stated, i suggest getting fecals as well asap. kristy


----------



## MudFrog (May 15, 2008)

Okay I hate to ask stupid questions but I have the same problem with one of my cobalts...

What is a fecal? Kristy said ... "in addition to what julio stated, i suggest getting fecals as well asap" 

I bought two little cobalts one is a an April out of water and one May... smallest one is really skinny... scares me every morning when I go to feed that I will find it dead.. 

I feed wingless fruit flies.... I will look into the other foods but will have to search for somewhere to get them....suggestions.

They are still in the clear bucket that I brought them home from the Michigan Froggers meeting in early July. I have a 15 tall terrarium I was going to put them in but am reluctant until they are doing better.

Thanks, LIsa


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i suggest you put them in a tank or large container where they will get some cover and adjust better, how often are you feeding? what are you feeding? i have a feeling they are not doing so well because of the environment they are in.


----------



## MudFrog (May 15, 2008)

I am feeding small amounts of fruit fly several times a day. I have a 15 gallon tall tank ready for them I just wasn't sure I should move them. But I will add them tonight.

I am going to pick up phoenix worms and spring tails tomorrow. I was hoping the worms would be small enough with high fat content to do some good. I haven't found any termites or fly larva, flour beetles larvae or wax worms yet. 

Thanks, Lisa


----------

